# Dexters had his jabs!!!



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Dexters just come back from the vets after having his last lot of jabs before he can go walkies next week :jumping: can't wait!!! Hes flagged out on his bed after all the fuss made of him by the ladies in the vets (its hard work being a puppy)!!!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah, bless him! My pup is going to have to go on long "carries" until she's allowed on "walkies" with Phoebe (my Cocker) - I don't want to leave her on her own


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea - might do that anyway before next week - do you think he'll fit in my backpack save my arms!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Worth a try Jools... enjoy your jaunts in the lovely weather you'll have a fab time x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

jools said:


> Sounds like a good idea - might do that anyway before next week - do you think he'll fit in my backpack save my arms!!!!


I've just been to Mothercare to check out baby carriers - I had one years ago for my son that you wear so the baby is cradled in the way you carry them in your arms. I'm really thinking about when pup reaches the age to have a bit of a walk, then gets tired, as we'll be out for longer walks for Phoebe. My daughter wants a doggy bag like a handbag....


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Ahhhhh bless her - that would be a funny picture - watch out for Dexter in his man bag :laugh:


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Worth a try Jools... enjoy your jaunts in the lovely weather you'll have a fab time x


Will do karen, we've been so lucky with the weather so far please may it last x


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Martha is having jabs tomorrow. 
Shes been out in my arms every day since we got her. My other girl needs her walks plus we've had other dogs here on holiday care. 
Oh and she has been going to work with me. 
Plus two pub trips. 
Her life is better than mine lol


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Flossy is finally allowed out today for her first walk  hope she enjoys it as much as i will.


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

*Cider, Dexters brother*



jools said:


> Dexters just come back from the vets after having his last lot of jabs before he can go walkies next week :jumping: can't wait!!! Hes flagged out on his bed after all the fuss made of him by the ladies in the vets (its hard work being a puppy)!!!!


Cider had his second vac yesterday as well. He was very zoomed out and even whimpering for 4 hours ever so often. I went back to vet, because he wasn't even greeting kids when they came back from school. But his temperature was okay, heartbeat okay. The vet was ringing up Quantum Vaccintion to find out their experience. They said, it can happen ( not very often ) that they are like this for 24 or 48 hours. But on the good side, it shows system is dealing with the vaccination. Cider peeked up after approxamate four hours and was back to normal mishief by the evening. Gave me a fright, but he is back in the game again 
We were ask not to put him on ground 2 weeks after vaccination, wonder why it's different?
I carry Cider in a small napsack, which I put on my front around, specially when I pick up kids from school, so that he get used to the noise of the traffic. He loves it in there and chills out, lol. But at times you can tell he is ready to go on the ground soon.
bini


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Happyad said:


> Martha is having jabs tomorrow.
> Shes been out in my arms every day since we got her. My other girl needs her walks plus we've had other dogs here on holiday care.
> Oh and she has been going to work with me.
> Plus two pub trips.
> Her life is better than mine lol


Hello there,
Martha is Ciders sister. These two are the two chocolate ones out if the litter from Revel and Badger. I met Martha, when we picked up Cider. She is so lovely! She has more curls than Cider. Great to meet you here!!!
Bini xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Bini said:


> Hello there,
> Martha is Ciders sister. These two are the two chocolate ones out if the litter from Revel and Badger. I met Martha, when we picked up Cider. She is so lovely! She has more curls than Cider. Great to meet you here!!!
> Bini xxx



come on lets see some resent photos of cider .


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

kendal said:


> come on lets see some resent photos of cider .


I have to find my way around here on this site first, lol. I put in a profile picture, but I cannot see where it is. I get there! I try now. Is it right you have 4 cockapoos and Martha is number 5 ?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

All these puppies looking forward to new experiences... enjoy everyone and let us know how they gat on x


----------



## raywendy18 (Apr 26, 2011)

As with most things there does seem to be a difference depending on who you talk to. Pippa had her 2nd lot of jabs on Thursday am and her vet said to leave it 2 weeks before we go out and mix with other dogs etc - so i'm going to play it safe just to be sure


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

jools said:


> Dexters just come back from the vets after having his last lot of jabs before he can go walkies next week :jumping: can't wait!!! Hes flagged out on his bed after all the fuss made of him by the ladies in the vets (its hard work being a puppy)!!!!


Ooh how many days till Dexters 1st walk Jools? bet you cant wait x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi leone, 2 DAYS .............................. :whoo: Can't wait - hes been on the lead round the garden so we've been practising!!! Went to puppy class the other night - it was a real eye opener on how small Dexter is compared to all the others - he was jumped on by a rather excited Collie, a bouncing lab & a mouthing Alsation & then rescued by the owners gorgeous older collie dog that showed him the way - he had a marvellous time (was flagged out when we got home)!!!! Our friends coming this afternoon with her beautiful placid spaniel to come and show Dex the way to behave - so i'll keep you posted on how they get on (her poor dog doesn't know whats about to hit it!!!!!


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

lol. Dexter'll love having play mate for the afternoon!! Puppy class sounds fun!! Alfie went to puppy party when he was Dexter's age and spent the whole time under the seat  Not timid anymore though ha ha. Enjoy your 1st walkies on Monday  x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

All sounds fab in Dexters world x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Saffie the spaniel came out unscathed - barked a bit at Dexter as he was getting on her nerves as he kept following her around and jumping up at her ears - good strong woman was just what he needed to put the little man in his place  x


----------

